# Dishwasher Recommendations!



## Roly300 (Feb 19, 2007)

My decision of which watch to buy next has been made considerably easier by my dishwasher breaking down.

It's old so I'm going to get a new one. Any recommendations? I am prepared to splash out on a Miele (Rolex of white goods), but wonder if there are any cheaper, but still good, alternatives. This would leave me at least with some money to spend on watches, yay!

edit: Miele is German so maybe I should call it the Glashutte of white goods!


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

Roly300 said:


> My decision of which watch to buy next has been made considerably easier by my dishwasher breaking down.
> 
> It's old so I'm going to get a new one. Any recommendations? I am prepared to splash out on a Miele (Rolex of white goods), but wonder if there are any cheaper, but still good, alternatives. This would leave me at least with some money to spend on watches, yay!
> 
> edit: Miele is German so maybe I should call it the Glashutte of white goods!


Our Miele is 11 years old and has never given any trouble, highly recommended (washing machines aren't bad either according to the 710).

710 also says cutlery tray is better than cutlery basket and she wouldn't have any other make.


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

My Bosch has been running cheerfully for 10 years now without a hitch, so I'd happily have another one.


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

We moved into a new house 16 years ago with new appliances already fitted, the dishwasher was Bauchnecht and it gave us 12 years. They don't make them anymore so I bought the direct replacement from Whirlpool, that only gave us 4. It's a pain to fit these integrated so this time I went for a Miele, fingers crossed it will give us a long time. They do seem very well made.


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Roly300 said:


> my dishwasher breaking down.
> 
> Any recommendations?


  :lol:


----------



## Who. Me? (Jan 12, 2007)

Dave ME said:


> My Bosch has been running cheerfully for 10 years now without a hitch, so I'd happily have another one.


Yep, Bosch.

We've got a few at work and they take serious punishment. Got one for home and it's been faultless for seven years so far (please god, don't go wrong now!)

Steer clear of the Italian brands.


----------



## Mutley (Apr 17, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Roly300 said:
> 
> 
> > my dishwasher breaking down.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> Roly300 said:
> 
> 
> > my dishwasher breaking down.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## PaulBoy (Dec 2, 2007)

Dave ME said:


> My Bosch has been running cheerfully for 10 years now without a hitch, so I'd happily have another one.


Another vote for Bosch :thumbsup: - Had one for over 10years before a recent kitchen refit (think the new one is a Hotpoint but it's integral one that came with the kitchen ... Paul


----------



## London luke (May 12, 2009)

PaulBoy said:


> Dave ME said:
> 
> 
> > My Bosch has been running cheerfully for 10 years now without a hitch, so I'd happily have another one.
> ...


Even the new Miele machines are not as well made these days. Their old stuff was amazing and its worth buying a good S/H one and getting it serviced.

Ive gone from Miele hoovers to Sebo as i find they are building them like Miele use to . Our local service guy (Miele) lover the stuff made in the late 80's etc.

one company that is starting to steal the limelight is "Fisher and Paykel" they make excellent stuff but not cheap.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Mrs Mel's been washing our dishes for the last 40 odd years - get the women back in the kitchen and buy a bl**dy watch or two with the money :yes:

(brave or what? Naah!, she's off round our daughter's and can't see what I've just written :grin: )


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

London luke said:


> PaulBoy said:
> 
> 
> > Dave ME said:
> ...


I was wondering that about all the old quality brands Miele/Bosch etc that lasted donkey's years a decade ago...

Are they as good as they used to be - or have they been subject to as much cost cutting & quality reduction as everything else. Are they actually the same manufacturer or have their brand names been absorbed into huge conglomerates - and are just trading on their old reputation for reliability & longevity for a premium price?

:huh: ...but yes, my Bosch has lasted nearly 10 years, so far, touch wood :huh:


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2009)

Miele:s seem to last these days as well, my machine is 7 years old and going strong. I'm sure most parts are made in china, but at least their QC seems to work still. Unlike many other "german" manufacturers that produce machines that simply fail with in three years (just after 2 year warranty is over).


----------



## London luke (May 12, 2009)

discordianist said:


> Miele:s seem to last these days as well, my machine is 7 years old and going strong. I'm sure most parts are made in china, but at least their QC seems to work still. Unlike many other "german" manufacturers that produce machines that simply fail with in three years (just after 2 year warranty is over).


If you take kitchen companies like Miele, Smeg etc then i find that over the last 10 years they are cheaper made etc. Dials etc do not have the same feel etc. Hinges are not as strong. Yes they are still good. But like mercedes........ no way as good as how they built them in the 80/ and early 90's


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

mel said:


> Mrs Mel's been washing our dishes for the last 40 odd years - get the women back in the kitchen and buy a bl**dy watch or two with the money :yes:
> 
> (brave or what? Naah!, she's off round our daughter's and can't see what I've just written :grin: )


+1

A dishwasher in a house must be up there in the top ten "waste of money" items no matter who makes it.

Buy her a pair of Marigolds

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## frogspawn (Jun 20, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs Mel's been washing our dishes for the last 40 odd years - get the women back in the kitchen and buy a bl**dy watch or two with the money :yes:
> ...


Very useful for cleaning engine bits etc -- just don't tell the 710.....


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Last time our built in when pop we decided to stop mucking about and buy the best so we looked at Miele but unfortunately we could not find exactly a built in model then that was avaialble from Miele, we got desperate and decided to "plug the gap" (quite literally) with the cheapest we could find for a few weeks/months until a model became or we found one available.

We popped into B&Q and they happened to have one of thier own "makes" (Isis) available in a sale for Â£85 from about Â£200 I think.

The little cheapy has been working tirelessely at least twice a day for about 7 years now, the inside fittings and button positions and programmes are EXACTLY the same as our previous broken NEFF which cost around Â£400

Sometimes you just get lucky.

But I would say that Miele are the best.....


----------



## London luke (May 12, 2009)

Boxbrownie said:


> Last time our built in when pop we decided to stop mucking about and buy the best so we looked at Miele but unfortunately we could not find exactly a built in model then that was avaialble from Miele, we got desperate and decided to "plug the gap" (quite literally) with the cheapest we could find for a few weeks/months until a model became or we found one available.
> 
> We popped into B&Q and they happened to have one of thier own "makes" (Isis) available in a sale for Â£85 from about Â£200 I think.
> 
> ...


That might be because most machines use the same chassis and switch groups etc . One make that i think is good value is "Beko"

But i still say....If "John lewis" stock it then its going to be good.


----------



## Roly300 (Feb 19, 2007)

BondandBigM said:


> mel said:
> 
> 
> > Mrs Mel's been washing our dishes for the last 40 odd years - get the women back in the kitchen and buy a bl**dy watch or two with the money :yes:
> ...


Actually I've done exactly that. 

It's much cheaper than a dishwasher, but time will tell if I can be arsed to keep it up. If I do get a d/w it will be a Miele.

(yes I do the washing up, not the Mrs, but there are rewards  )


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

The dishwasher is the most useful invention for a bachelor. Such a wonderful feeling to put all the pile of dirty dishes inside while having a cold one. :kid:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

adrian said:


> The dishwasher is the most useful invention for a bachelor. Such a wonderful feeling to put all the pile of dirty dishes inside while having a cold one. :kid:


Have you never heard of paper plates

:lol: :lol:


----------



## BGM (Jan 21, 2009)

My parents have an AEG and that has gone on for years now.

Miele are supposedly the best, never experienced their dishwashers, but I can vouch for the washing machines and tumble driers (they are expensive though).


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

1st one we had was a Hotpoint, a slimline as we had a tiny kitchen, had it 10 years, in fact I sold it on ebay so it's probably still alive somewhere.

We have had a Siemens now for 2 years. Considering the 710 chose it purely because she wanted a stainless steel model to match the cooker and the fridge and this one had a "no fingerprints" finish, it's been a remarkably good buy!


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)




----------

